# Nismo Wing for '02 Spec V



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

wasup people...i seen this wing on the import tuner magazine spec v made by Nismo, but i cant seem to find anywhere to order it. anyone happen to knowwhere i can get it? thanks


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Welcome to the boards! It has not been released yet from what I understand. Now, I know I've seen it pre-Spec V before, but I'm not sure where to look for it at. Have you looked through a NISMO catalog yet?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

VapoRSpecV said:


> *wasup people...i seen this wing on the import tuner magazine spec v made by Nismo, but i cant seem to find anywhere to order it. anyone happen to knowwhere i can get it? thanks *



If its Nismo, calling Nissan might be a good idea


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

thanks guy...one other thing i was wondering about is the Sprint suspension. I hear its decent and give a pretty good drop(2" front and back). What do you think, should I go Sprint or stick with Eiembach?


----------



## ochiocho (Aug 19, 2002)

*Sprint Springs*

I installed them a about a week ago. They are great. Very easy install. I just need to upgrade the shocks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Sprint Springs*



ochiocho said:


> *I installed them a about a week ago. They are great. Very easy install. I just need to upgrade the shocks. *


when you find aftermarket dampers to upgrade with, let us all know


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Sprint Springs*



ochiocho said:


> *I installed them a about a week ago. They are great. Very easy install. I just need to upgrade the shocks. *


That's the problem with Sprints and most aftermarket springs for us. Upgraded dampers are what we need right now. If you're lucky to have a Spec V or Spec V dampers, I would recommend going with Progress. Rates are just right and ride is nice. Sprint hasn't even published what rates their springs are. That kinda scares me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

anyone have anymore news for the Nismo Wing for '02 Spec V? Ive seen the wing's Carbon end caps for sale on Nismo Japans site... http://www.nismo.co.jp/shopping/index.html 
under original car goods in spoiler ornaments... check out the pic... the wing is different from the R34 skyline's OEM one, and looks exactly like the US SE-R Spec-V Nismo Concept Car ... If anyone has a Nismo Catalog out there, how much is it? ...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Nismo hasn't told us when they'll be here. If you want a simple alternative, find a similar carbon fiber wing and slap some nismo stickers on the sides


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

all i have to say about the suspension is save up the $700 or so for the TEIN SS basic coilovers and put those in. That way you dont have to worry about upgrading later after you blow your struts. just save up and be happy with the better set up.


----------

